# How Many Male Peacocks?



## GBLShorty (May 12, 2018)

Hi how many male Peacocks can i stock my 60 Gallon tank with? the tanks footprint is 44"x24"x17"

I am planning to house a couple of Yellow Labs with them as i like them and they are very docile.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I like a dozen males in that size tank but think about making some of them haps...it's hard to find 12 peacocks that look nothing alike.


----------



## GBLShorty (May 12, 2018)

Any haps that would be suitable that stay smaller?

I wanted Electric Blue haps but i heard they can be killers

my tank


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Lots of haps work, just look for those that mature at 6" or less. Here are some examples.

Placidochromis electra
Protomelas marginatus
Otopharynx tetrastigma
Copadichromis chrysonotus, trewavasae, azureus, Kwanga no spot
Mylochromis ericotaenia


----------



## GBLShorty (May 12, 2018)

How about Fryei? also do you think the labs would work? how about hongis because the local shop has some nice line bred swedish red hongis


----------



## Luvindaspurs (Jun 6, 2017)

Fryei are one of the few haps that you could make work with hongi and labs in a tank like that. Still gonna be hit and miss. No magic potion or forsures with Africans to begin with but it's up to you. 44inches is somewhat short length for the species you're referring to. Have you checked maybe on Saulosi or cyno white top haras for options with that size of tank?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd skip the hongi with peacocks and the haps I mentioned. Hongi females are drab.


----------



## GBLShorty (May 12, 2018)

I'm not having any females in the tank, but yeh i'll skip Hongi, i think i may stick to just labs and Peacocks.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

So just one lab and 11 peacocks?


----------



## GBLShorty (May 12, 2018)

Yes probbaly, so far anyway, but i'm still reading/learning.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

PS.acei is another mbuna that will work. They have a nice purple body with yellow fins.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

The problem is that you need the tank somewhat crowded, the tank is not that large. Since most of the cichlids to choose from are similar and you want those that keep good colour, you can hope they get along and colour up. Doesn't always work thou, it has an element of randomness.

Aulonocara you've got to choose from A. sturatgranti types and A. jacobfreibergi types. You can try to get a mostly blue peacock and a mostly yellow peacock, and hope they are not offended by each other, but they are very closely related.

Fryeri can work, but tend to be more dominant that Aulonocara, end up being too bossy. Fryeri X Aulonoacara hybrids are common, and may be more peaceful.

Now if you choosing the cross genera hybrid "Peacocks" those get along better with Mbuna, and you can have more a Mbuna mix. If using hybrids, many will have some colour no matter what, and at least it is not wasting a pure quality fish.


----------



## GBLShorty (May 12, 2018)

i have been looking around lfs to see what they have (i wont be stocking until cycle is complete) and none seem to have peacocks, so is there a good UK website that sells them? and is it possible to sex them because i don't want females?


----------



## GBLShorty (May 12, 2018)

I have done a u-turn and decided i'm going to go all Mbuna because i could not source what i wanted for a decent price, delivery etc, i can get Mbuna locally, how many fish in my tank?


----------



## Luvindaspurs (Jun 6, 2017)

3-4 species and 5-7 of each species. So 15-20 or so is what id do for mbuna. Labs, white top hara and rusties. That would be a nice colorful combo


----------



## GBLShorty (May 12, 2018)

Luvindaspurs said:


> 3-4 species and 5-7 of each species. So 15-20 or so is what id do for mbuna. Labs, white top hara and rusties. That would be a nice colorful combo


Sounds great

I'm interested in Hongis, Socolofi, Afra, Red Zebra, should i avoid Aurautus?


----------



## Luvindaspurs (Jun 6, 2017)

Yes id avoid socolofis and aurautus in that size of tank. Maybe labs, afra and red zebras. Labs and red zebras are notorious for cross breeding but if you're not looking to breed they make a nice color combo and the afra would give you a nice 3rd species that's barred


----------



## GBLShorty (May 12, 2018)

How about Hongis?


----------

